# Unterputz Pt1000 und Präsenzmelder für Wago gesucht



## ElektroTom (24 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen ein altes Haus gekauft und habe mich, weil die Elektrik neu gemacht werden musste, für eine Hausautomation mit Wago entschieden.
Also habe ich kurzerhand einen passenden Schaltschrank dafür gebaut und bereits die ersten Kabel gelegt.

Was mir nun zu meinem Glück noch fehlt sind 24V Präsenzmelder für den Deckeneinbau. Diese sollten möglichst geräuschlos arbeiten, weil die auch in Schlafräumen verbaut werden sollen.
Außerdem suche ich auch noch PT1000-Unterputz-Temperaturfühler. Möglichst kombinierbar mit Gira System 55.
Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, waren irgendwelche Selbstbaugeschichten. Ich hätte aber gerne etwas fertiges.... Einfach nur einbauen und läuft.
Da muss es doch was geben?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## sewo (24 Januar 2017)

Hi,
es gibt auch eine 1Wire Lösung. 
Wäre vielleicht eine alternative. 
Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 Januar 2017)

So etwas vielleicht?

http://www.fuehlersysteme.de/unterputz-raumtemperaturfuhler.html


----------



## Passion4Automation (24 Januar 2017)

Schau mal bei EPV. Sind Melder für  24V. 
Wenn du eine Wago einsetzt wirst du evtl auch Dali verwenden dafür  gibts den Tridonic msensor02 mit Dali Schnittstelle. Wago bietet da die entsprechende Bibliothek an.

Wegen dem Pt1000 Thema bin ich auch gerade dran, fertige Lösungen  sind ohne knx schwierig.


----------

